# Metabolic Nutrition E.S.P. Pre-Workout



## trodizzle

Hey gang!

So I was running low on Pre Jym, which I have used for over a year now and I felt like trying something new. After a bit of research I pulled the trigger on some E.S.P. Pre-Workout from Metabolic Nutrition. This is a company I have never heard of before and this will be my first product I've used of theirs. I found a handful of YouTube video reviews, all of which were very positive. I also read through many of the reviews on Amazon which also were very positive. It's also mentioned (but not sold) on BodyBuilding.com in the forums a few times in replies to other peoples posts. It does have a proprietary blend so you can't see exact dosages of each item but I'm okay with that (I suppose).

Here is the tub:






Here is the dosage chart:





Here is the price breakdown per serving based on the three dosage sizes:





Here is a link to view some video reviews on YouTube.

I will report back here once the product arrives and I give it a go at the gym.


----------



## HydroEJP88

Awesome looking forward to your review.

I'm always interested in pre workouts, helps kick me into gear after a long day at work.


----------



## trodizzle

The goods arrived today. Going to try it out tomorrow and report back.


----------



## trodizzle

Day 1 trying this new pre. I took the Extreme, full dose today.

It kicked in really quickly, I started to feel it about 10 minutes after I started drinking it.

Focus was insane, really dialed in.

Energy was crazy as well, I was ready to rip shit up.

I did cardio today because I had some deltoid pain the last few days and I didn't want to make it worse.

10/10 so far.


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher

does it give you the itchy face on fire feeling? do you feel ok after your workouts like you burned through it ?


----------



## HydroEJP88

What about the stomach? Did it make you let loose?


----------



## trodizzle

grizzldsealpoacher said:


> does it give you the itchy face on fire feeling? do you feel ok after your workouts like you burned through it ?



No itchy feeling.
Didn't feel anything in my face.
It's now 2 hours later and I still feel some of the focus.
No crash (yet).


----------



## trodizzle

HydroEJP88 said:


> What about the stomach? Did it make you let loose?



Nope, not at all. I had to pee but that's because I always consume a bunch of water in the AM and I always drink my pre with 22 oz of water. No craps though.


----------



## HydroEJP88

Awesome good to hear


----------



## trodizzle

Day #2

Extreme dose again.

****ed shit up doing cardio! The drive and focus was on point. Loving this pre.

No crash yesterday or today.


----------



## trodizzle

Still loving this pre. Ordered another tub to keep at home for my weekend workouts. Focus and energy is boss.


----------



## CMayhugh

this shit was extreme!!! stim dick like a mofo and insane focus lol.  The extreme was almost too much most days


----------



## trodizzle

CMayhugh said:


> this shit was extreme!!! stim dick like a mofo and insane focus lol.  The extreme was almost too much most days



You try it due to this review or just happen to pick it up somewhere and try it out?


----------



## CMayhugh

just so happened to pick it up. Actually a new member so just saw this. Had the pre 1 month ago


----------



## trodizzle

Yeah, I dig it. The focus is very nice and quite unique. Sure, you can get caffeine from all sorts of sources but the focus is very cool indeed.


----------



## CMayhugh

yeah AMP Citrate is a carbon away from being 1,3 Dimethyl so it'll do that for you


----------



## Irish

What's the flavour like diz? I've just finished my preworkout and was looking at getting another, sounds like this would be well worth a try.


----------



## trodizzle

Irish said:


> What's the flavour like diz? I've just finished my preworkout and was looking at getting another, sounds like this would be well worth a try.



I've only tried the Green Apple but I really dig it. No complaints on flavor.


----------



## CMayhugh

Berry is good too!


----------



## ToolSteel

Tro have you ever used Hyde


----------



## trodizzle

ToolSteel said:


> Tro have you ever used Hyde



Yep, used Hyde for a bit of time, then moved to Pre Jym for about a year, then moved over to this ESP. Hyde was pretty good too.


----------



## ToolSteel

Sweet. Was just wondering how it compared. I'm about out of Hyde.


----------



## trodizzle

ToolSteel said:


> Sweet. Was just wondering how it compared. I'm about out of Hyde.



I like it better than Hyde but it's similar in effects.


----------



## ToolSteel

Any pump from it or just stim? I stacked Hyde with HemavO2 max. Crazy combo. Spilled the last 1/4 of the hemavol tub in my ****ing car this morning. Probably gonna grab some vasky from tigerfitness.


----------



## Beefcake

Has anyone tried the pills yet?  I'm thinking about ordering some of the phenolyn.


----------



## trodizzle

ToolSteel said:


> Any pump from it or just stim? I stacked Hyde with HemavO2 max. Crazy combo. Spilled the last 1/4 of the hemavol tub in my ****ing car this morning. Probably gonna grab some vasky from tigerfitness.



I always stack my pre with Hemavol (a year ago) or Hemavo2 (currently) so I'm not sure about the pumps with it solo. I got one of the reps from BPI sending me a tub/samples of their new PumpHD which is supposed to have some unique features (propriety) compared to Hemavol/Hemavo2. So I may switch depending on how good that new product is. I still have like 4 tubs of Hemavo2 to go through though.


----------

